# Now that's commercial snow removal



## Fishman (Dec 2, 2009)

Take a look at how Shamrock moves record snow falls in a scene that could be from Star Wars given the amount of equipment working in these mega malls. www.shamrocksalesandservice.com


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

all i can say is WOW !!!!


----------



## kickin'a (Jan 12, 2009)

I went by Burnsville shopping mall this fall before the snow and seen all the equipment, yeh very impressive bet he wouldnt do walmart for 15g LOL


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i am so jealous!!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn, I used to live 2 min away from the southdale mall. Too young to ever realize the scope of that operation!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I see their dumpster trucks runnin around alot, but never realized the MASSIVE snow setup they had. WOW! wesport


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

For me to have that much equipment I would have to have every commercial lot in the county. Looks like they know what they are doing. Back to reality, think of the managment you would have to have in place, and the amount of employees it would take to run an operation that large. I guess maybe I need to stay to 10 pieces of equipment or less. I don't have much hair left to be running anything that large, lol.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

They got some good stuff for sale in the used section.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes they do. To bad there is no prices. I like those tugs with plows.. That would get all kinds of attention just driving around.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Very impressive to say the least.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

customboardwalks.com

these guys have their hands in everything.

Fuel tanks, boardwalks, stump grinding, barge services.

I would hate to be exterior design

or whoever these guys are

http://customboardwalks.com/_includes/comp.htm

btw is that legal?


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I just wonder how much Stress goes with a company that big I would love to see them at work on a big snow storm looks impressive


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

sweet operation


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Speechless!!!


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Suprised there actually is a customer willing to pay enough for that operation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crapola


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Italiano67;943967 said:


> Suprised there actually is a customer willing to pay enough for that operation.


Well Southdale Center is a pretty big time mall, and they apparently have been doing the snow their for years. I'm sure they never have had a complaint, and the snow has probably always done before schedule. They are a very high class operation.

Anybody know what their tugs are? Brand? Home-built?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

looks like they buy most of there equipment from a local air force/military base.... let our tax dollars pay for it , then get it all for a steal!


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Im impressed, I would love to have 1/2 of what they seem to have.. lol


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i would hate to see their fuel bill ever month.  looks like the got some nice old iron too.


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

I would get aggravated with that many people working in one lot. Leave me in a lot with 2-3 pieces of equipment and i am happy.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;944034 said:


> Well Southdale Center is a pretty big time mall, and they apparently have been doing the snow their for years. I'm sure they never have had a complaint, and the snow has probably always done before schedule. They are a very high class operation.
> 
> Anybody know what their tugs are? Brand? Home-built?


I live a few miles from Southdale and every fall I pull through in amazement at the amount of machinery. I have an account accross the street and it sure is fun watching them do that mall. I was hauling from this site across the street and wished I could have dumped in the mall with their piles, would have been a lot closer!

The tugs are PSI brand, just google them, very cool. 4x4, 4 wheel steer, perkins diesel, I believe about 12k pounds, very heavy duty.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;944002 said:


> Holy crapola


Wow! That is saying something coming from Mark!


----------



## Fishman (Dec 2, 2009)

I spoke with Obrien and he will get the tug prices online. He sells them raw from the military, fixed up with hydraulics and plow or full package which includes a rear mounted hydraulic salt/sand speader. I have seen these things work and they can move a ton of snow!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

If these are the guys at eden prairie center its looks like the freaking airport


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jimmyed;944251 said:


> I would get aggravated with that many people working in one lot. Leave me in a lot with 2-3 pieces of equipment and i am happy.


You think maybe it is somewhat of a photo op?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

NLS1;944260 said:


> I live a few miles from Southdale and every fall I pull through in amazement at the amount of machinery. I have an account accross the street and it sure is fun watching them do that mall. I was hauling from this site across the street and wished I could have dumped in the mall with their piles, would have been a lot closer!
> 
> The tugs are PSI brand, just google them, very cool. 4x4, 4 wheel steer, perkins diesel, I believe about 12k pounds, very heavy duty.


I bet they get the whole place cleared in no time! Those tugs would definitely be something worth looking into for really big lots spaced far apart. Quick to get from lot to lot, and they can push a lot of snow.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

It sure is congested, although it is organized congestion! That is a lot of traffic moving around in that lot...Very impressive indeed.


----------



## Fishman (Dec 2, 2009)

The tugs are four wheel steer and four wheel drive so you can make tight turns.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW thats big time......and I agree they aint doin no Home depot or Walmarts for 20k


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

I wonder what they do in the warmer months? Or can they make enough to lay back in the sun?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I was actually just going to post the youtube link because I saw the video yesterday and thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i need one of those blowers for the front of my truck...still trying to find one


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

Are the tugs street legal or do they keep them onsite?


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

in the used equip. section it had the tug with a 12' plow. that wouldn't be street legal.


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like they are welding during the summer. Check out those sanders they scoop the sand them selves no loader needed. Those plows are serious also. . http://winchline.com/soft-tops.htm


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I like this one.

http://www.shamrocksalesandservice.com/ForSale/1989-tug.html


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;944002 said:


> Holy crapola


Feeling a little under equipped.....?...lol


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Impressive by all means, only thing weird is I carry more liability insurance than they do and I only run three pieces of equipment.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I actually work for Terry the owner of shamrock as a sub at southdale. In the video there are 2 bobcats dumping the ramps thoughs are ours. We run 1 f250 and 2 skids there. I believe we are Terrys only sub and we are there somewhat hired from southdale somewhat from shamrock. It is a huge mall and huge operation. Its really not very busy only 2-3 pieces of equipment in an area. The video doesnt even do his fleet justice. As for the tugs they are sweet. They push anything and have 12' plows. They only do 15 mph I believe though so you couldnt realll street one around to well. If you live in the area goto burnsvill center if you want to see all the big stuff. I think its a cat 980 wheel loader with a 26' box plow and that large snow blower. He also has unimogs with blowers and so on.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

look at the number of trip springs on that tug


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Turf Commando;945360 said:


> Feeling a little under equipped.....?...lol


To put it mildly.


----------



## tractors-n-truc (Jan 6, 2010)

*tractors n trucks*



bam;945299 said:


> in the used equip. section it had the tug with a 12' plow. that wouldn't be street legal.


The tugs have been used and classified as a tractor because they only traval at 15 to 20 miles per hour. Just like a skidsteer. I have two ready to go if needed. Don


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice operation. Cool video.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

ryde307;945472 said:


> I actually work for Terry the owner of shamrock as a sub at southdale. In the video there are 2 bobcats dumping the ramps thoughs are ours. We run 1 f250 and 2 skids there. I believe we are Terrys only sub and we are there somewhat hired from southdale somewhat from shamrock.


I thought it said in the video they own all their own equipment and don't hire any subs?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

lumps;947724 said:


> I thought it said in the video they own all their own equipment and don't hire any subs?


It doesnt and he doesnt until now. The deal at southdale mall had to have one skid hired through terry to work for southdale as a sidewalk sweeper. He didnt want to deal with it and thats where we came in. We then got to bring in a few more toys to play. Southdale mall has there own maintenance people and a skid, 2 trucks with plows, a salter and so on they just needed another skid to help. They hired it through Shamrock and Terry the owner let us bring another skid and truck in also. We do mainly the parking ramps because all of his stuff is to big to get into them.


----------



## Fishman (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is the bottom line. Terry Obrien started moving snow at the age of 16 and it has been his goal to the one of best in the industry taking pride in his work. Whether or not Terry is the best is an opinion that he would quickly say there are many just as good, but, for all of you that move snow it should be a motivating fact that he started with an old Ford pick-up with a crappy blade and through hard work has built his company. My hat's off to him.


----------



## Fishman (Dec 2, 2009)

The thing I like about Obrien's operation is it shows those not in the snow removal business that Snow Removal People and Companies are professionals. While the average shopper sleeps many people besides Obrien are out there away from their families moving snow so they can shop in "comfort" the following morning. Not too many people realize the snow removal people are out Christmas night working their butts off clearing snow so those who sleep can get their special after Christmas deals and return the gifts that do not fit their liking. 

Again, my hat's off to the entire snow removal industry!!!! I believe you guys and Santa Claus were the only ones up that night


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Fishman;949527 said:


> The thing I like about Obrien's operation is it shows those not in the snow removal business that Snow Removal People and Companies are professionals. While the average shopper sleeps many people besides Obrien are out there away from their families moving snow so they can shop in "comfort" the following morning. Not too many people realize the snow removal people are out Christmas night working their butts off clearing snow so those who sleep can get their special after Christmas deals and return the gifts that do not fit their liking.
> 
> Again, my hat's off to the entire snow removal industry!!!! I believe you guys and Santa Claus were the only ones up that night


I have a few customers I would like you to repeat that to if you would glad to hear someone that understands all of us on here thanks its really appreciated :salute:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone know the make and models of those tugs?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;949656 said:


> Anyone know the make and models of those tugs?


http://www.westedequipment.com/Equipment/aircraft/PSI MB4 aircraft Tug Tractor.htm


----------

